# Board Emails



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2005)

A note about emails and AIM/MSN/Yahoo Instant Messengers:

The board has been modified so that all of these are only visible to members who have logged in, and not to spambots and various email cullers.

PLEASE, PLEASE, do not add "nospam" back to your emails. It will not help your attempts to fight spam and it is causing problems for the Newsletters that go out.

It is also important that you check your email address in your profile to make sure it is VALID. You don't have to show your email on the board (you can check "hidden" ) but you have to have a valid email address. Invalid email addresses are also causing problems for the newsletter.

Thank you for your attention to this.

For the Admins,

Fred Greco


----------

